# My new 4gb phone memory card is not showing up in my computer



## jasaguayo (Apr 14, 2009)

I got a phone memory card and it is not showing up in my computer...
it works perfectly fine on my phone, and I tried it on two different adapters:upset:
What can i do???:4-dontkno


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Some card readers will not read cards over 2gig.


----------



## jasaguayo (Apr 14, 2009)

When I use the usb it works fine and my 1gig works fine... is there any way to fix this?


----------

